# Phil Health Rates for Expats.



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

I am trying to get some solid information on the current Phil Health rates for expats.

On 01 July 17 these were increased from Ps 2400 a year to 17K (15K for SSRV visa holders)

Subsequent to this a memo was issued stating that expats who were already members before this date would have the benefit of the old rates ongoing - memo as opposed to directive seems to be the key word here.

I have just been to PH to renew our cover and have been informed that the new rate applies until this matter has been fully approved. 

Whilst I am being required to pay the new rates I am aware of other expats who continue to pay the old rates hence my confusion. :help::help::help:

Comments and thoughts are invited.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Magee said:


> I am trying to get some solid information on the current Phil Health rates for expats.
> 
> On 01 July 17 these were increased from Ps 2400 a year to 17K (15K for SSRV visa holders)
> 
> ...


I will tell you my recent experiences dealing with Philhealth, however it may add to your confusion 

Last year around April time i was informed by the teller at Philhealth that they would be introducing new fees for expats in July and members who used to be covered by their spouses would have to take out separate membership. 
When i went to pay in July they told me i could still pay at the old rate till December. Then in January of this year i decided to pay for a full year and they again still charged me at the old rate of 2,400. Not being the argumentative type i happily payed and as far as i know i am now covered until Jan 2019 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

My cover never lapsed , I did pay the new rates in renewing as no rollback had been announced at this time - I paid a quarter at Ps 4250 prior to the end of the previous quarter - a few weeks later I was made aware of the change back to the original rate.

I have been to PH in Davao since my original post and got three corresponding answers concluding with the head of the department.

What I have been informed is that the proposed rollback was a memo only and this has not been set down or implemented as a firm directive as yet and they await further instruction in this regard.

In the interim I have been informed that all expats must pay the new rates to maintain cover until such time as this is resolved. I have been further informed that expats who unwittingly paid the annul fee at the old rate will soon be contacted by PH to pay the balance of the new rates.

This appears to be the situation in Davao at least and it would be of interest to hear from members in other parts of the Phills as to their experiences with PH.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone know what the current rate for Philhealth?Seems like we explored the possibility of getting Philhealth,but found that the cutoff was 60yrs old?The wife had hers approved and we pay the premiums although we are not living there,just so she has it when she goes back or until we return.

It does occur to me that although I did not qualify due to my age,I would qualify as her dependent?

Hard to remember all the details,as the memories dim.Lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Phil Health Rates*



SierraMadreMe said:


> Anyone know what the current rate for Philhealth?Seems like we explored the possibility of getting Philhealth,but found that the cutoff was 60yrs old?The wife had hers approved and we pay the premiums although we are not living there,just so she has it when she goes back or until we return.
> 
> It does occur to me that although I did not qualify due to my age,I would qualify as her dependent?
> 
> Hard to remember all the details,as the memories dim.Lol


Hopefully somebody else who has Phil Health will add to this but I was offered Phil Health and I'm 57, my wife is 61 and they wanted 3,000 pesos a month and I don't remember if that covered both of us or just one member.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was told by the local PhilHealth office that those that paid the old rate will have to pay up to date with the new rate if they try to use the services... who really knows...

What I really don't like is that the "z package" was removed from foreigners availability. That is all the major medical: cancer, cardiac etc. So at either price the services have been drastically cut for foreigners.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Anyone know what the current rate for Philhealth?Seems like we explored the possibility of getting Philhealth,but found that the cutoff was 60yrs old? The wife had hers approved and we pay the premiums although we are not living there,just so she has it when she goes back or until we return. It does occur to me that although I did not qualify due to my age,I would qualify as her dependent?


SRRV personal who registered with Phil Health prior to 01 July 2017 are entitled to pay the old annual premium rate of Php 2,400. Only those PRA members registering as Voluntary members after that date are affected by the new premium rate of Php15,000 per annum. There is no age restriction that I am aware of.

The following extract was taken from the Phil Health website and is not specifically related to SRRV holders but senior citizens in general.

Which Senior Citizens are Qualified?
•	Filipino citizens who are residents of the Philippines, aged sixty (60) years or above and are not currently covered by any membership category of PhilHealth; 
•	Qualified dependents of senior citizen members who are also senior citizen themselves; and
•	Qualified dependents of members belonging to other membership categories, with or without coverage who are senior citizens themselves.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

asawa is 69, I am 80 and being covered as a dependent of hers. We have not been notified of any changes as to our coverage or premium. My status is 13A permanent since Nov of 2017.

Fred


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> What I really don't like is that the "z package" was removed from foreigners availability. That is all the major medical: cancer, cardiac etc. So at either price the services have been drastically cut for foreigners.


That right there,is what troubles me.Seems we are welcome to retire there,but as far as major medical,we are singled out...and left behind.That prevailing attitude of us being rich creates a lot of problems.

There are actually countries that WANT us retirees.Many countries in Latin and South America are very affordable,and healthcare won't ruin your budget.Take Panama for instance.They are actively wooing retirees.Very good inexpensive healthcare and discounts and benefits on virtually everything.Utilities $100 a month all in.Plus,it is close to the US.

That is very attractive.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I used to have my own policy under the old rates. Around the time that these new expat rates came up I became a dependent on my wife's policy. We pay p2400 per year for our family, 62, 44 (wife), 15, 5, 3. I have made 3 claims for myself, I think, without issue. The most recent was two weeks ago and they paid p45,000 of my hospital and doctors fees, for a 3 night stay at TMC Clark. Shoulder surgery.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

seems inconsistently applied, would be nice to know he official max


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Rwestgate said:


> seems inconsistently applied, would be nice to know he official max


Like everything else here, nothing seems to be consistent or evenly applied. What answer you get depends on which office or person you ask (and quite often also depends on how much under the table 'palm greasing' is involved).

Fred


----------

